# Internship in USA



## TicketOuttaHere (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey

I have a 10 month internship in Florida starting in September. Im moving from North Wales. 

I have or in the process of sorting all the big things like visa and flights.

are there any little things i need to do or prepare for? i have done hours of research on moving etc but any help from anyone who's already done it will be a great help. 

also any advice on adjusting to the new culture, never been to USA before, need all the help i can get.

Cheers Charlotte


----------



## ednpat (Jun 25, 2011)

Speak slowly Taff, Americans will not understand a bloody word your saying if you speak quickly or use slang. Be polite and respectful to all people in uniform. Once you get past the stern immigration bloke you will be fine. Your colleagues at work will be only too pleased to help the new guy with a funny accent. Have a blast it is a great country. If you do have anything specific that is worrying you like, money exchange, accommodation, food, transport, etc, spell it out, the forum will help you.


----------



## ednpat (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry Charlotte I have just noticed your Gender. I think you will have extra help in this regard. Good Luck.


----------



## sparkles21 (Mar 29, 2011)

May I ask how you found the internship? I have only heard of some through the company SouthWest and I'm still looking.


----------

